# Dust collector



## Joel S (Aug 22, 2013)

As a new member I'd like some advice about buying a cyclone dust collector for my 24' X 24' workshop. My 1 1/2 hp minigorrilla doesn't work as well as I'd like on my drum sander, table saw, bandsaw, planer, jointer, drill press, etc. Also, guess I'm tired of moving hose to each separate machine.
I've been studying 3hp Oneida cyclone V300 vs 3 hp Laguna cyclone, vs 5 hp Clearvue cyclone. All are very pricey but am about ready to bite the bullet and spring for one.
Any one have some advice for me?.


----------



## johnpemberton (Aug 15, 2010)

*dust collection choices?*

I'm in the same boat - looking at a central system of some type. (fed up with half assed shop vacs) I have bought a good supply of 6" PVC for the duct work that I got for a very reasonable price from another woodworker. I'm convinced that 6" will give superior air flow, need to build or buy blast gates.

My garage has an attic that I could put the blower in to keep the noise down. I am thinking that a 3 or 5HP blower would be ideal.

I considered a Thein type separator for size considerations, but would prefer a cyclone for performance But not for the size, as I hate to give up room in a small shop - really is a difficult choice for me. Clear view is impressive but spendy! 

Been shopping for a used unit but no luck so far. Would like to hear what others with experience have to say on this topic!

jp


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Make your own and save http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/cyclone-dc-51167/ best move I have ever made for my shop. From the time I made this post until now I still have not had any dust in the plastic bag on my dust collector. I have the following hook up via schedule 20 PVC pipe TS, jointer, router table, RAS, band saw, lathe, oscillating sander, and miter saw. Also an extension for thickness planer and sander. I only use one tool at a time. Each has it's own blast gate that was purchased from Blastgate.


----------



## Joel S (Aug 22, 2013)

*your cyclone dc*

Bob, Just reviewed your pictures and description of the cyclone you built. Boy am I impressed. You're way beyond me in know how and abilities there. I just want good dc soon so I can get back to cutting wood so I'll go the commercial route, even though I know it will cost lots more.
Thanks for the response.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

Rather than go on my usual rant about how lousy Oneida is (I have a super dust gorilla) I suggest you go o the Pentz site and peruse the FAQ section. Not surprisingly, I also suggest you walk right past the Oneida stuff and go to the CV. Only my opinion.....


----------



## Joel S (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks for the advice, Fred. I've recently also been looking at JDS cyclone. Looks like a well built heavier unit than Oneida has and less assembly time than CV requires. Also, they are only 2 hrs away from me and can have it here the next day, which is a plus. 

Any body have experience with dc from JDS they wouldn't mind sharing?


----------



## Todd71 (Sep 1, 2013)

*JDS 3hp 2300 dust collector*

Greetings. We received a JDS 3hp 2300 on Monday. Its a great dust collector. The 3hp is easier on the ears than the 2 hp bag style it replaced. The motor has a lower frequency sound. The auto filter wiper is nice but we will probably still need to blow out fine dust from time to time. The only issue I had was getting one. Took 2 months before it arrived. The company was up front about the delays and allowed me to cancel if I choose too. But I really wanted this machine, so I waited. Thus far I'm glad I did. We process 35-75lbs of MDF dust an hour 10 hours a day. And the shop's cleaner than ever with minimal effort compared to before. If your even thinking about it I would say "Get it while they got them or you'll be waiting". Good luck.


----------



## chopnhack (Dec 16, 2007)

Todd71 said:


> We process 35-75lbs of MDF dust an hour 10 hours a day.


Wow, Todd, you guys reduce 5-9 sheets of MDF to dust per day!! What do you guys make?


----------



## Todd71 (Sep 1, 2013)

We manufacture textured wall panels, signs, furniture and pretty much what ever our clients need. Things we don't do we sub out to shops better suited for the task. But yeah, we crank out an insane amount of dust.


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

The Thien style separator is very effective and inexpensive. I built 2 of them. .)


----------



## Toller (Dec 30, 2007)

I had the JDS for 2 or 3 years and sold it when I moved. I got it on Amazon for $1,100, so I guess I shouldn't have any complaints; but the dust bin is a pain to close and the automatic filter cleaner is obnoxious. I "fixed" mine by putting a relay on the main motor with a remote; then the filter cleaner only came on at the end of the day.
The 55 gallon drum was it's best feature.

I replaced it with a Grizzly 3hp that I am much happier with.


----------

